# Buying plant online



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

I see some nice moss that I like to have on aquabid.com.
Is it okay for us Canadian to order some online and ship to here? Will the custom hold the package or charge whatever fees they need? Please advise.

Also, what other good websites also selling moss?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

unless the plant is listed as restricted as some invasive species are there should be no issues. also don't drive mosses over any borders....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If they don't have a phyto certifcate of sanitation I'd be weary, my shipment of moss was seized for this reason.

I know plenty of others whom have had theirs come through the border no problem, but after wasting that kind of money I won't do it again.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

There is information on the Canadian Food inspection agency website saying what plants need a phyto sanitary certificate only and what plants need a permit + phyto sanitary cert.

Importing unprotected plant (very limited) is a lot easier as there is no permit required, just phyto cert. Cost a lot less. You will need to filed the paperwork to CFIA to released the plants prior to plants arriving at the borders; otherwise, they will get thrown out or held at the border waiting to clear.

Aquatic plants; however, do need a permit on top of the phyto cert.

In the Automated Import Reference System (AIRS), search for aquatic plants. and input the origin and the destination.

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Automated Import Reference System (Airs)

This is the legal way to import plants. Very costly to import small amount of plants at a time.


----------



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

Good to know. 
So, I should buy locally or find a seller within Canada. Thanks for all info


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I was able to receive all 3 of my recent purchases from ebay. But I may just have been lucky.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The customs doesn't open every package, but The odds of them opening seems very low. Could be the lack of personnel. 

Maybe if someone is black flagged, then they will probably have their package open on a regular basis. Probably get pretty ugly too if you are traveling in person with a black flagged. I would definitely hate to wait at the custom for a couple hours getting search. 

Nice to be clean.


----------

